# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  ZTE H168N USB Port. Ποια η χρησιμότητα ?

## iparout

Χαίρετε.

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση καθώς μόλις παρέλαβα το ρούτερ εν αναμονή της αναβάθμισής μου σε VDSL (έχω ADSL HOL προς το παρόν)

Ποιος ο ρόλος της USB port στο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ ? Έχει print server ? Mπορώ δηλαδή να συνδέσω έναν μη δικτυακό USB εκτυπωτή για να μπορώ να τυπώνω παντού από το δίκτυο ? Έψαξα στο google αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα ! Πώς μπορώ να την αξιοποιήσω την USB ?

Thanks ?

----------


## picar

αυτή η πόρτα(USB) είναι για να συνδεθεί απευθείας με το pc/laptop σου και να εγκαταστήσεις το ZTE σαν Modem στο μηχάνημα σου. δεν έχει απολύτως καμία άλλη χρήση. :Wink:

----------


## iparout

> αυτή η πόρτα(USB) είναι για να συνδεθεί απευθείας με το pc/laptop σου και να εγκαταστήσεις το ZTE σαν Modem στο μηχάνημα σου. δεν έχει απολύτως καμία άλλη χρήση.


Μάλιστα... Σύνδεση η οποία γίνεται και με το LAN ! Άχρηστο το USB, δηλαδή... Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## geeksada

Απο http://enterprise.zte.com.cn/en/prod...30_405307.html




> Multiple USB functions 
>         Its USB port can be connected with USB HDD, Flash Disk or printers to act as file server and print server so that it can easily support configuration backup and restore, file sharing and network shared printing. And it can provide data service backup via 3G dongle.

----------


## georgegir

Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να δει το usb storage από windows???

----------


## poliko_selas

> Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να δει το usb storage από windows???


Όσο και να προσπάθησα, όχι.

----------


## verse

Η Hol με το custom firmware επιτρέπει μόνο την ενεργοποίηση του ftp. Οπότε, στο Appication > USB Storage μπορείτε να δείτε ότι έχει αναγνωριστεί ο σκληρός δίσκος. Στο Application > FTP Application μπορείτε να ενεργοποιήσετε το ftp. 

Πάραυτα, έχουν εξαφανίσει την ενεργοποίηση file sharing με samba. Έχει βρει κανένας λύση? Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε update το firmware χωρίς να χρειαστούμε τα menu (το έχουν εξαφανίσει και αυτό!)?

----------


## blade_

κριμα παντως να μη μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σωστα.εκτος αν ειναι τραγικη η ταχυτητα του οπως εχω ακουσει σε μερικα router

----------


## SomniusX

> Η Hol με το custom firmware επιτρέπει μόνο την ενεργοποίηση του ftp. Οπότε, στο Appication > USB Storage μπορείτε να δείτε ότι έχει αναγνωριστεί ο σκληρός δίσκος. Στο Application > FTP Application μπορείτε να ενεργοποιήσετε το ftp. 
> 
> Πάραυτα, έχουν εξαφανίσει την ενεργοποίηση file sharing με samba. Έχει βρει κανένας λύση? Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε update το firmware χωρίς να χρειαστούμε τα menu (το έχουν εξαφανίσει και αυτό!)?


που μπορούμε να το βρούμε αυτό το custom firmware .. κι ας είναι wind είτε hol, username + pass και παίζεις..

βοηθήστε χριστιανοί!!! :Worthy:

----------


## Wagner669

Παρελαβα κ εγω το συγκεκριμενο ZTE και αναρωτιεμαι αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω την USB και να συνδεσω ενα usb-stick
Ευχαριστω

----------


## ilias63

> Παρελαβα κ εγω το συγκεκριμενο ZTE και αναρωτιεμαι αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω την USB και να συνδεσω ενα usb-stick
> Ευχαριστω


Application>FTP Application: Enable FTP Server.
Μετά μπορείς να δεις το περιεχόμενο του USB stick με ftp://192.168.2.1

Μακάρι όμως να ήταν δυνατό να λειτουργήσει ο printer server όπως αναφέρεται εδώ ότι παρέχεται: http://enterprise.zte.com.cn/en/prod...09_414436.html

----------


## pitprok

> Application>FTP Application: Enable FTP Server.
> Μετά μπορείς να δεις το περιεχόμενο του USB stick με ftp://192.168.2.1
> 
> Μακάρι όμως να ήταν δυνατό να λειτουργήσει ο printer server όπως αναφέρεται εδώ ότι παρέχεται: http://enterprise.zte.com.cn/en/prod...09_414436.html


Δυστυχώς αφού προσπαθώ εδώ και 2 ώρες, εγώ δεν μπορώ να το δω με τίποτα !
Έχω ενεργοποιήσει FTP, DMS και παρ όλα αυτά, τίποτα ! Δοκίμασα 192.168.2.1 , 192.168.1.1 , 192.168.2.254 .... Πουθενά δεν το βρίσκω !
Καμιά ιδέα ?

----------


## Skopelos_Island

Ακολούθησα τα παραπάνω βήματα μόνο που έθεσα τη διεύθυνση: ftp://192.168.1.254 και μπορώ να δώ τα περιεχόμενα από ένα usb stick που έβαλα στο ρούτερ. Μόνο μειονέκτημα ότι δεν δείχνει ελληνικές γραμματοσειρές! 



ΥΓ. Είμαι στη Wind, αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό...

----------

